# Kill the blow dryer!!



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Gunner got a bath today and after I towel dried him and brushed him, I decided to blow dry him a bit.
All was fine for a minute or two, then he turned and put his fan in the line of fire.  
The look was priceless. His face was scrunched up and he started barking at it.
First, the traditional shake:









































































A few minutes later, I attempted to dry him again. This time he wasn't trying to kill the blow dryer. 

























So I put down the camera and finished drying him. All clean and dry.


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Look at the scary teeth on that monster!!!  Gotta love their reactions to stuff like this!


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

idahospud49 said:


> Look at the scary teeth on that monster!!!  Gotta love their reactions to stuff like this!


He was carrying on so bad and barking like a mad dog, that my husband came running from the garage to see what was wrong.


----------



## guitarest (Jun 22, 2005)

Very handsome pup...


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

LOL - great shots!


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

My! What big teeth you have! 

..and they're so pretty and white


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

What a big fierce bitey face!!


----------



## Todd (Sep 6, 2004)

GSD_Xander said:


> My! What big teeth you have!
> 
> ..and they're so pretty and white


You beat me to it! That's exactly what I was thinking. What a handsome guy!


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

LOL. I guess he showed that blow dryer who was boss!! He really is a stunning boy!!


----------



## RG518 (Sep 25, 2007)

If I were that blow dryer I would be very scared! LOL! He looks very handsome!


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

Too funny!
I bet by the time your husband got there Gunner was all happy face again.


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Awww poor Gunnar. Nero hates the hair dryer, so I never attempt to even try and get it out..Lol..


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

GSD_Xander said:


> My! What big teeth you have!
> 
> ..and they're so pretty and white


Marrow bones are a wonderful thing. 



RG518 said:


> If I were that blow dryer I would be very scared! LOL! He looks very handsome!


I agree, that blow dryer didn't stand a chance. 



CarrieJ said:


> Too funny!
> I bet by the time your husband got there Gunner was all happy face again.


Yeah, it only lasted about a minute. Luckily I had the camera in my pocket from when he was getting a bath. After he was done telling it who was the boss round here, he was fine and I was able to dry him some what.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

If you ever need to check his back teeth or look down his throat, looks like you have found an easy way to do it. Handsome boy, clean or dirty.


----------



## goatdude (Mar 3, 2009)

Very handsome boy!


----------

